# Everybody should go clean this Right Now



## Sumer (May 24, 2003)

Did ya miss me?
I was gone for around 2 months.
My computer bit the dust so I had to get a new one.
It was my own stupidity that I didnt know to open it up and clean the dust out of the inside of the thing. 
I really never even thought of it.
I thought that keeping the vents on the outside clear was enought but nooo. :bash: 
It died because it got so clogged up on the inside with years and layors of dust and cat hair that the fans stopped working and the hard drive died. 
I took it in to have it fixed and it was embarrasingly disqusting. There were spider webs in there. Looked worse than my ceiling fan blades.
So I hope my expencive mistake helps someone else out that didnt know that you have to open the computer and clean out the dust.


Sumer


----------



## gunsmithgirl (Sep 28, 2003)

We had this problem before. The guy who built our computer for us (we have a server, not a standard computer) told us to purchase and air box for ours due to the amount of dust it accumulated in a short amount of time. It is basically and enclosed box that the air circulated inside and is sealed off from the outside so dust from your home cannot get in. Compared to a new computer they are not priced that bad.Google search computer air box and you will find some pics.
Just thought I would let everyone know about that one too.-it works well for us.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Anyone know how to open up a laptop to clean it out?


----------



## Murron (Oct 17, 2007)

manygoatsnmore said:


> Anyone know how to open up a laptop to clean it out?


Ya had to beat me to that one, didn't ya?


----------



## Sumer (May 24, 2003)

My old one had a latch that you had to pinch together and then pull on. Then the whole side came off .
The one at work has screws. 
My new one honestly I dont know *YET * but I will find out somehow.

wait...Just noticed you said laptop. I was thought you ment desktop.


~~Sumer


----------



## booklover (Jan 22, 2007)

Ummm... guys, think twice about opening your computers. It voids any warranty you have on your computer. If you have a homemade computer, doesn't really matter, but if you have a name brand computer (Dell, Apple, HP, Compac, Gateway, etc.) opening the outside shell immediately voids the warranty.

The better alternative is to make sure the air in your home is clear. Computers are not designed to operate well in conditions where there is a lot of dust and pet hair.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Mine is past the warranty anyway.  Our other one has the extended warranty so I wouldn't open it - if it dies, it goes back to Fry's.

*Murron*, great minds think alike?


----------

